# The Best Word Used to Describe Size



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok last night....I had to go to the emergency DR. He was a great guy and had several laughs with him. He said something that got me to thinking. We were talking about doses of medication and said I would need to take a bit more because I was *STURDY!* It gave me a confidence booster and it reminded me that yeah, I am a sturdy girl. 

So what is the best word anyone has used to describe your size?


----------



## Sandie S-R (Dec 4, 2008)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Ok last night....I had to go to the emergency DR. He was a great guy and had several laughs with him. He said something that got me to thinking. We were talking about doses of medication and said I would need to take a bit more because I was *STURDY!* It gave me a confidence booster and it reminded me that yeah, I am a sturdy girl.
> 
> So what is the best word anyone has used to describe your size?



I like that Donni! Sturdy. Yeah we are, sturdy.  I also like "substantial". 

We are women of "substance".


----------



## bexy (Dec 4, 2008)

Hope you are ok Donni!

I like being called a glamazon lol...but that doesn't happen often.

With doctors and the like, I don't mind them calling me big/bigger/heavy/tall/big-boned or sturdy. I think they are polite ways of addressing my weight, better than overweight/obese/morbidly obese.

With people I know, friends/partners etc, I am happy to be called fat, curvy, plump etc.


----------



## Victim (Dec 4, 2008)

Voluptuous, Reubenesque, curvaceous, fluffy.


----------



## William (Dec 4, 2008)

I like when people call me "Big Man"


William




Victim said:


> Voluptuous, Reubenesque, curvaceous, fluffy.


----------



## Emma (Dec 4, 2008)

Sturdy! lol Thats a great word!


----------



## Cors (Dec 4, 2008)

Magnificent!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Dec 4, 2008)

CurvyEm said:


> Sturdy! lol Thats a great word!



Isn't it? I think it is an empowering word.


----------



## superodalisque (Dec 4, 2008)

my favorite words for fat are : luxurious! opulent!


----------



## DeerVictory (Dec 4, 2008)

smart. As in, "wow, that tight shirt sure makes you look smart" and "oh, believe me, those skinny jeans only emphasize your intelligence."


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Dec 4, 2008)

Haha this thread just made me think of: Brick House...as in, Shes a brick, house, she's MIGHTY MIGHTY! yeah....I'll take that one too. I don't like being told I'm as big as a house, but if I'm built, and stacked and STURDY (LOL) like a brick house....that it will do, but MIGHTY....rocks.

Donni is Mighty Sturdy


----------



## superodalisque (Dec 4, 2008)

Raegan said:


> smart. As in, "wow, that tight shirt sure makes you look smart" and "oh, believe me, those skinny jeans only emphasize your intelligence."



lol ssbbws must be members of mensa


----------



## Emma (Dec 4, 2008)

I don't think I could be discribed as sturdy, I'm far too wobbly. lol


----------



## DeerVictory (Dec 4, 2008)

superodalisque said:


> lol ssbbws must be members of mensa



That's what I was thinkin'! 

"My goodness, Lisa, those daisy dukes certainly look like like you've been given a genius grant."


----------



## superodalisque (Dec 4, 2008)

Raegan said:


> That's what I was thinkin'!
> 
> "My goodness, Lisa, those daisy dukes certainly look like like you've been given a genius grant."



i think i have a whole new way of talking about weight now:

baby, your bikini looks like you just won the nobel prize in physics


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Dec 4, 2008)

superodalisque said:


> i think i have a whole new way of talking about weight now:
> 
> baby, your bikini looks like you just won the nobel prize in physics



that gives "your belly is the bomb" a whole new feel, lol.


----------



## DeerVictory (Dec 4, 2008)

superodalisque said:


> i think i have a whole new way of talking about weight now:
> 
> baby, your bikini looks like you just won the nobel prize in physics



Oh yeah, you want a peace prize with that shake?


----------



## LalaCity (Dec 4, 2008)

Hmmm...how about "robust?" Like that one!


----------



## crice7 (Dec 4, 2008)

I got it, "strong" for me, "thick" for chicks. like "dayyum, you thick as hell, know what i'm saying"


----------



## LalaCity (Dec 4, 2008)

crice7 said:


> I got it, "strong" for me, "thick" for chicks. like "dayyum, you thick as hell, know what i'm saying"



I like that! Though I'm still struggling with the definition of "thick." I thought it meant only slightly chunky...?


----------



## ashmamma84 (Dec 4, 2008)

lol, cute thread Donni. 

I was in Torrid yesterday after work and I tried on a pair of skinny jeans (heh, the irony) and they didn't fit. So when one of the salesgirls came by to ask if everything is going okay...I told her the jeans didn't fit and before she could curse the jeans for "not doing their job"...I simply told her I was just too luscious for my own good.  She laughed and said she was going to start saying that from now on...

So I like luscious and I use it often.


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 5, 2008)

Y'know, I never really thought about it before. I'm gonna have to steal one from you all. lol

But sturdy is a good one!


----------



## ladle (Dec 5, 2008)

Funny when I go out and someone will turn around when waiting at the bar and go...."woooah.....you're a Big F*cker aren't ya?"
Always makes me laugh.


----------



## Flyin Lilac (Dec 5, 2008)

Where I come from, "thick" means slow in the head.

"Large and in charge" has a positive ring to it.


----------



## Tooz (Dec 5, 2008)

Flyin Lilac said:


> "Large and in charge" has a positive ring to it.



Large and in charge has always upset me. I've never heard it used in a positive way.


----------



## superodalisque (Dec 5, 2008)

ladle said:


> Funny when I go out and someone will turn around when waiting at the bar and go...."woooah.....you're a Big F*cker aren't ya?"
> Always makes me laugh.



yuor verrrry tall not fat you nutty kiwi


----------



## ladle (Dec 5, 2008)

superodalisque said:


> yuor verrrry tall not fat you nutty kiwi



hahaha
I know
But my mates would say I'm of 'solid' build


----------



## DeerVictory (Dec 5, 2008)

ladle said:


> hahaha
> I know
> But my mates would say I'm of 'solid' build



It has to be tough being tall. My brother is 6'4" and he can't go into a bar without somebody trying to fight him.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Dec 6, 2008)

Recently I went to get an MRI of my knee. To get it done you had to put your leg into this contraption that closes around half of your leg. Well of course the place didn't have one large enough for me. They decided to do the MRI another way and said the pictures would still be good enough.
When I got the report back for the doctor they explained what they were able to see on the MRI and the way they explained the reason why the pictures weren't done the 'right' way was "Resolution is limited due to patient's body habitus" When I got the report I said that's just a nice way of saying I'm too fat!  I got a kick out of it though, it made me laugh!


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 6, 2008)

i always like the phrase chunky monkey, it makes it sound rather giggly then insulting...

ashmamma84 im so going to remember that way of saying it..


----------



## ladle (Dec 6, 2008)

Raegan said:


> It has to be tough being tall. My brother is 6'4" and he can't go into a bar without somebody trying to fight him.



Yeah...unfortunately I get that a lot too....I'm not moaning...I love being tall.
But walk into a bar and some drunk guy is bound to want to prove how tought he is with some tall guy.


----------



## superodalisque (Dec 6, 2008)

ladle said:


> Yeah...unfortunately I get that a lot too....I'm not moaning...I love being tall.
> But walk into a bar and some drunk guy is bound to want to prove how tought he is with some tall guy.




it sounds kinda like when i go to a bar and a guy gets a few drinks in him and gets the courage to go after the fat girl. last time that happened some nut actually tried to put his head between my thighs!


----------



## ladle (Dec 6, 2008)

superodalisque said:


> it sounds kinda like when i go to a bar and a guy gets a few drinks in him and gets the courage to go after the fat girl. last time that happened some nut actually tried to put his head between my thighs!



haha..yeah...but did I not ask first?
How rude of me!
:doh:


----------



## squidgemonster (Dec 7, 2008)

I call my GF 'Squidgalicious',amongst other complimentary things...


----------



## Chimpi (Dec 8, 2008)

I have to say that my favorite word to use to describe fat is ... fat.
I love the word fat. It's simple. It's descriptive. It has the potential to be _very_ descriptive. It's near and dear. It's just a great word.

Says the guy that has come out on the other side of the common portrayal of the word "fat" in the rest of the world.


----------



## goodthings (Dec 8, 2008)

Flyin Lilac said:


> Where I come from, "thick" means slow in the head.
> 
> "Large and in charge" has a positive ring to it.



I think of a juicy steak whenever thick is used!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Dec 8, 2008)

Chimpi said:


> I have to say that my favorite word to use to describe fat is ... fat.
> I love the word fat. It's simple. It's descriptive. It has the potential to be _very_ descriptive. It's near and dear. It's just a great word.
> 
> Says the guy that has come out on the other side of the common portrayal of the word "fat" in the rest of the world.




True, but that wasn't the point. He wasn't commenting on my fat....he was commenting on my size......and true my size is caused by fat, but I am not 100% fat. I do also like to call it like it is, but when someone uses a different word to describe my giantess like physique, it is refreshing.


----------



## crice7 (Dec 8, 2008)

ladle said:


> Funny when I go out and someone will turn around when waiting at the bar and go...."woooah.....you're a Big F*cker aren't ya?"
> Always makes me laugh.



....does that happen often? heh


----------



## superodalisque (Dec 8, 2008)

ladle said:


> haha..yeah...but did I not ask first?
> How rude of me!
> :doh:


shakes head sadly and waves a finger  tisk tisk tisk!


----------



## superodalisque (Dec 8, 2008)

Chimpi said:


> I have to say that my favorite word to use to describe fat is ... fat.
> I love the word fat. It's simple. It's descriptive. It has the potential to be _very_ descriptive. It's near and dear. It's just a great word.
> 
> Says the guy that has come out on the other side of the common portrayal of the word "fat" in the rest of the world.



i do too! it time to stop demonizing it huh. its a nice comfy soft little three letter of a word.


----------



## WillSpark (Dec 13, 2008)

I've had a few that I enjoyed. First was, I love being called "squishy" or "cuddly."

My girl friends tend to lay on me a lot because I "make a great pillow." Always enjoy being told that. 

And once or twice I was told I "was a great hugger." I took it mostly to mean that 1. I have a great hugging technique, and 2. I'm nice, soft, and warm! :happy:


----------



## superodalisque (Dec 14, 2008)

supple is nice. i like that idea of yielding flesh. pliant is also good. both sound like they invite a massage.


----------

